# OB Billfish Classic, anyone know results



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Curious to the turn out and results?? Can't find any data anywhere??

Robert


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

I heard PAPI released an estimated 400lb blue and took 3rd...


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

1st place was Livinwel with a Blue on 30 and a white on 50. 2nd: Gear Up, Blue on 20. 3rd: Papi, Blue on 50. 4th, Free & Easy, Blue on 50. 5th, CE with 2 sails on 30. Great laid back tournament. Nobody that enjoys good food and drinks and releasing billfish should miss this one.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

On a side note, a well respected poster on here saved three lives on his way out on Thursday evening. Hopefully the story will find its way here. People like him are the reason why the true professionals of the sport are deserving of the utmost respect. A big congratulations is in order, more so than any of the tournament winners.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting the results, Blue on 20! Would love to have seen that!

As to the rescue, certainly hope to hear the details!

Robert


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

MSViking said:


> Thanks for posting the results, Blue on 20! Would love to have seen that!
> 
> As to the rescue, certainly hope to hear the details!
> 
> Robert


There were two threads on here which I can't seem to find now, so they may have been deleted. From what I could gather, both parties are members here. A boat got away from divers who were rescued by a Captain who posts on this forum. I'd post more and get more specific, but I'm guessing either my stupidity is in play in not being able to find them, or those threads were deleted for a good reason.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Suffices to say that we should all be glad to share the water with Myles Coley, who's looking out for all of us out there. Thank you.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We were heading out Thursday night when Myles spotted a light to the east of us but nothing showed up on radar so after a minute of looking he decided to check it out and it was three divers who were taken away from there boat by the current. We pulled them on board and found there boat and they headed home , they have been in the water for 8 hours . One was a 13 year old boy. Thank god Myles was heads up and paying attention .


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Thank god Myles was heads up and paying attention .


Amen!! I keep a pair of stabilized Fujinons right next to me all the time and am always checking out "weird" things I see out there. Great job on being alert and providing a safe ending for the divers!!

Robert


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea it was 1030 at night so hard to identify until we got right up to them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I assume ya'll fished the OBBFC? How did it go for yall?

Robert


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

MSViking said:


> I assume ya'll fished the OBBFC? How did it go for yall?
> 
> Robert


We had a tough weekend . Had a double of whites, caught one missed the other. Missed another single earlier. Pulled off a blue live baiting that was bill wrapped. Pitched a blue and had him on but he got into the rig. And then had another blue come up and swipe a lure. So 0/3 blues and 1/3 whites. Caught handful of tunas


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW! Congrats on the rescue, i guess they was GLAD to see a vessel come up, rescued @ 10:30 pm, dude that woulda been a looooonnng nite had u not spotted a light!! super job!GG


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> We had a tough weekend . Had a double of whites, caught one missed the other. Missed another single earlier. Pulled off a blue live baiting that was bill wrapped. Pitched a blue and had him on but he got into the rig. And then had another blue come up and swipe a lure. So 0/3 blues and 1/3 whites. Caught handful of tunas


Sounds like a tough but great weekend all at the same time! Six shots at billfish! You were doing something right! Big time right! Next time you will be 6/6! 

Robert


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

It was a great tournament. My first time fishing it, if you haven't, you definitely should give it a try. They do a great job, and raised over $40,000 for The Billfish Foundation!

We (Papi) took 3rd with a blue on 50 pound, it was a nice fish, we estimated it to be around 400. Had plenty more opportunities, we saw 10 or 11 billfish, had 6 or 7 bites, just couldn't get the hooks to stick. Also caught a yellowfin, two wahoos and a bunch of dolphin. 

Working on putting some video together, will post it when I'm finished. 

I can't stress enough how much fun we had fishing the OBBC and how well it is run. Everything is first class, we will definitely be planning on fishing it again next year!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> We were heading out Thursday night when Myles spotted a light to the east of us but nothing showed up on radar so after a minute of looking he decided to check it out and it was three divers who were taken away from there boat by the current. We pulled them on board and found there boat and they headed home , they have been in the water for 8 hours . One was a 13 year old boy. Thank god Myles was heads up and paying attention .


 
Sounds to me like y'all won the tourney with the greatest catch 
of all!!!!!Good job!!!!!:thumbup:


George


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody said where they were fishing?


----------

